
Show HN: A Markdown web component for Angualar2 - EvanPlaice
https://github.com/evanplaice/ng2-markdown-component
======
EvanPlaice
A working demo is also available @:
[https://github.com/evanplaice/ng2-markdown-component-
demo](https://github.com/evanplaice/ng2-markdown-component-demo)

